# altezza/NOT euro tails



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

does anyone know if the 95-98 altezza tails will fit on a 99 sentra? they look exactly the same. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Fixed your title.

Yeah, they'll fit just fine.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

A-HAHAHAHAHAHA, Samo saves the day with his Super modding powers. Savior of the mistaken identity.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

LMAO @ Samo


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

*thanks samo*

thanks for replying even though you stated the usual. not euro! lol


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

terroist mod terroized your thread


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yup, the fit man, 95-99 is the same.....i wonder why manufacturers sometimes say 95-97 and stuff like that..lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

It won't fit on the 99 SE-L.

If you replace the red/clear lights on the 99 SE-L with altezzas, your car will disown you. It'll run like shit and the power locks will keep locking you out even after you unlock the key. Your parents will kick you out if you happen to live with them and your GF/BF will cheat on you. You will also loose a ton of horsepower every time a Civic tries to race you and bad drivers will scrape your rear bumper when they attempt to park in the spop next to you.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *It won't fit on the 99 SE-L.
> 
> If you replace the red/clear lights on the 99 SE-L with altezzas, your car will disown you. It'll run like shit and the power locks will keep locking you out even after you unlock the key. Your parents will kick you out if you happen to live with them and your GF/BF will cheat on you. You will also loose a ton of horsepower every time a Civic tries to race you and bad drivers will scrape your rear bumper when they attempt to park in the spop next to you. *



jesus freakin' christ dude!!!! LOL, at first i thought u were being legit with a real answer, maybe like different wiring or something, LOL


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *It won't fit on the 99 SE-L.
> 
> If you replace the red/clear lights on the 99 SE-L with altezzas, your car will disown you. It'll run like shit and the power locks will keep locking you out even after you unlock the key. Your parents will kick you out if you happen to live with them and your GF/BF will cheat on you. You will also loose a ton of horsepower every time a Civic tries to race you and bad drivers will scrape your rear bumper when they attempt to park in the spop next to you. *


ROFL !!!

IT SO TRUE !!!!

i had altezza on and bad drivers hit my car 2 times and cost me 2200 bux to fix.

IT A CURSE.. LOL


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> *ROFL !!!
> 
> IT SO TRUE !!!!
> 
> ...


they werent bad drivers liu, they were a part of a secret underground organization that is willing to stand up for their beliefs agains altezzas...they are sworn to secrecy and will vow their lifes to stop altezzas from spreading worldwide.......be careful, they will stop at nothing...


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *It won't fit on the 99 SE-L.
> 
> If you replace the red/clear lights on the 99 SE-L with altezzas, your car will disown you. It'll run like shit and the power locks will keep locking you out even after you unlock the key. Your parents will kick you out if you happen to live with them and your GF/BF will cheat on you. You will also loose a ton of horsepower every time a Civic tries to race you and bad drivers will scrape your rear bumper when they attempt to park in the spop next to you. *


LOL, that's great. Those tail lights sure are evil!


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> they werent bad drivers liu, they were a part of a secret underground organization that is willing to stand up for their beliefs agains altezzas...they are sworn to secrecy and will vow their lifes to stop altezzas from spreading worldwide.......be careful, they will stop at nothing...


i know this thread is old but it's soo great!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

let me die


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

LOL


----------



## pedro39 (May 17, 2004)

*tail lights*

anyone know were I can get some nice tail lights for a 1996 200sx


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

pedro39 said:


> anyone know were I can get some nice tail lights for a 1996 200sx



they dont make aftermarket ones^


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

which look better on a 99 sentra, the altezza tails or the se-l style tails?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

se-l


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> se-l



case closed, no if and or buts about it


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sel's for sure. cleaned up my old sentra a ton!!!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

plz plz plz dont get em...id rather buy the 99 tails ne day over those...plus they leak..there a big pos....(peice of shit)


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

alot of ppl have had leaking problems with the sel tail too though. once the stock original comes out, most of the black seal stuff does too. i had to run a bead of silicone around mine when i switched. not standing up for the altezzas though. they're still :thumbdwn: in my book.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hey guys, where can I get altezzas cheap? I want to put them on my SE-L.


----------

